# Apple Peeler / Corer recommendations



## roman

Hi,

I'm looking for a commercial grade apple peeler / corer. We're doing 2+ bushels of apples a day and manual peelers aren't quite up to the task.

What are people out there using?

Cheers,

Roman


----------



## foodpump

Matfer used to have an electric peeler, think they discontinued it, but the brand name was "kali". I don't know if it's still around or not but google "kali" and see what comes up...


----------



## ed buchanan

When I was working in one place they put apples in a commercial potato peeler it seemed to work pretty good.It peels by abrassion and water .


----------



## roman

Looks like EuroDib is now making (or at least distributing) them - does anyone have any experience with this product (good or bad) - they cost approx $400, so I'm kinda hesitant to order one just on spec.


----------



## roman

Thought of that - but wouldn't a potato peeler bruise apples beyond the point that they looked appealing?

Roman


----------



## foodpump

Haven't looked at the website lately. matger was _Tres_ expensive and I know that in the late '90's the "Kali 3"-- a hand operated model was going for around $400 a pop, and the electric model (if I remember correctly, witha foot activated switch...)was somewhere around a grand.

Don't get me wrong, the "Kali" brand is good, very solid, well though out and with good replacement parts. The hand-cranked apple peeler has been around in one form or another since the early 1800's.

If a pot. peeler is sharp--that is if the abrasive material inside, and on the baffled rotating bottom is sharp, it won't bruise the apple much. Much is a wishy-washy word though, and if you slice and parcook the apples immediately aftwerwards, brusied apples won't matter much.

Be forewarned though, virtually every municipality HATES electric spud peelers, (and garbaurators) and if they know you have one, they'll insist on a pre-filter catchment system before the wastewater goes down the pipes. That being said, the machines can also peel onions, garlic, and cut to size, mature carrots are magically turned into those rabbit-turd-like "baby carrots"....."


----------



## foodpump

Oops, hang on a sec. Don't know what you mean by "manual peeler", and don't know if you want an electric peeler or not.

In any case what I use is an el-cheapo version of the Kali. Like I said, hand cranked apple peeers have been around for over a hundred years, and the Asians are making them pretty cheap. You can pick these up at virtually any kitchen boutique store or hardware store. 

A decent one will cost around $30 and is fairly robust, but not as deluxe as the Kali. In any case the cheapo one will peel, core, and slice an apple as fast as you can turn the crank, which is usually around 10 seconds for a normal apple. If you don't want the apple cored and sliced but just peeled you dis-engage the second knife and away you go. There is a few minutes of futzing around for the first time getting the knives just-so, but once they're set, you're pretty much good to go. The machine works very well, but no good on soft apples or really large apples.


----------



## roman

My fault - said 'manual' when I was thinking cheap chinese jobs - we have 3 of them and have gone through many, many peeling blades and coring / slicing knives - wore one unit out completely. I find that they're good if you only need to peel/core/slice a few apples (1-2 dozen), but are way too finicky given the volume we're doing now - the blades tend to shift around no matter how much you crank them down. 

Their replacement doesn't need to be electric (would be nice, but I haven't been able to find one anywhere). It primarily needs to work quickly and reliably, preferably without having to stop and futz all of the time.

I'm starting to think a kali might to the trick.

Thanks,

Roman


----------



## appleman

I recently purchased a Pease apple peeler/slicer/corer, made in New York state by a very reputable old company.  I paid $3500 for it.  It is all stainless steel, hand crank, very well designed, and heavy duty.  We are doing volumes similar to you, and have been through lots of smaller, cheaper units, including the Kali, and none of them are adequate.  It you're interested, let me know, and I'll give you more info.


----------



## icl2012

Thank you for your recommendation on the company out of new york. We are receiving 600 pounds of apples (one time) and are hoping to find an electric machine to help peel. Possibly something with resale value, as this is a one time operation. Do you have any electric suggestions? Would you be willing to send us the name of the new york company? Thank you


----------



## icl2012

Roman: thank you for your questions about apple peelers. We also need to purchase a commercial grade apple peeler to peel and core six hundred pounds of apples. Did you have any luck with any of the suggestions??? Do you recommend anything? We are looking at the commercial potato peelers but they say they damage the apple. We are making apple pie. Thank you for your consideration. Best, Nyla


----------



## mary rose

I have been looking for an apple, peeler, corer for a while now and wondered the same thing-- I found some industrial ones-- one is perfect for me and it wold be for you but there is always a catch-- In the US it is 9,000.00 I thought it would be about 4500  but it appears that China is got some kind of scam going so I would stay away from that-- They were selling it for 2400.00-- Real sketchy  but there is a company Charlies machine and supply- go on their web site and you can watch this little machine in progress-- yes-- you will fall in love with it but I don't have that kind of money-- I work full time and my pie business is part time at this time.  Charlies also has another manual industrial which does all thee things but that is also 4,000.00 There is another place called FB Pease in Rochester, NY and they also make industrial manual machines which look good-- I don't have a price on that yet.  I live in upstate, NY so I am trying to deal with people in this general area.  Also, I just got on a link from a place in Germany that makes this sweet machine  that I so love-- I don't have a price from yet either

om them yet etiher


----------



## mary rose

I have been looking into that one called a "Combo" at Pease-- I am going to go to Rochester this week and take a look at it-- I am only 2.5 hrs away from there-- There is also a Company called Charliei's machinery in Colorado and they actually have what I want but-- It is electric, and does all three things also-- but they are charging close to $9,000.00 .  It does not look at all like it should cost that much-- also, that same machine was advertised under "Alibaba" in China and it was only $2100.00 but it was very sketchy and I think it was all a scam so that is out also. Thanks for your helpl


----------



## steve wilbur

Mary,  did you go check out the combo table from FB Pease? I saw a video for it and it looks like the next step for our pie bakery.  What did you think? did they give you a price?  Charlies Machinery in CO does resell it they quoted $4800! Thanks for any input.


----------



## steve wilbur

Did you buy direct from Pease, is that price the upgraded stainless version? how is id doing now? any blade changes or parts issues?


----------



## missnibbles

I've been dying to get one of these, I'm hoping it will do peaches too, but even if it's just apples it would sure be a help when the crop comes through.


----------



## missnibbles

As an aisde:  I bought an ice cream machine off of alibaba at like 1/3 the price of the one in town, and it works, they sent me a machine and everything   Only took a week to get it.  So, not necessarily a scam, most of them manufacture the machine FOR the companies you would buy from in town, that's why it's the same machine.


----------



## rowantree

It's amazing to watch these machines work, this one is a Pease:






This one is just fun!


----------



## kuan




----------



## rick alan

I am quite sure that is a spade drill bit he is using to mount the apple, you can get them at any hardware store of course.

Rick


----------



## nicko

@roman I did a bit of research and the machine that Mary mentioned can be found here http://www.charliesmachineandsupply.com/catalog/applemachine.shtml Not a great website but the machine looks quite amazing. There are other options but they have to be ordered from china. I think for the cost I would try the potato peeler first. Let us know what you went with.


----------



## hotsauce

Was reading your post with machine purchased in NY. I'm interested in it to help with my business.


----------



## wyandotte

I love that device, Kuan!!  Is that a person cackling in the background or what...  Anyway, I should think it would take some getting used to.  I sense that some skill is needed.


----------



## mary rose

I finally purchased an apple, peeler, corer, slicer from a company in Albany-- It is electric and works fairly well-- the biggest problem is you have to use the med size apples and if it has a big core, the machine does not get the whole thing  sometimes there is still that little part that surrounds the seed.  It cost $8.000 but i purchased it for $4,000 because it was a demo    The company is Kronen and they buy from Germany.  The were great to do business with  no scams and helped me out when ever I needed help


----------



## mary rose

It does help alot  I purchased one-- The only thing is it does not get the whole core-- It leaves that little hard shell around the seed if the apple is not perfect  and it has to be about the size of a med apple.  Those early, early apples, i forgot the name,  does  not do well.  The core is too big and you end up trimming by hand thus defeating the whole purpose.  If the cylinder was bigger, it  would probably take too much apple.  I pd $4,000  for it-- it is usually $8,000 but I BOUGHT A DEMO from  Company in Albany, NY called Krogen-- nice to do business with


----------



## mary rose

I would not order that machine from China-- who can you go to if something breaks or something happens to it.  It is kind of a delicate machine-- The alibaba  corp that you go through  does not regulate any of the business trying to sell this stuf-- they basically copy the US or other countries and make some cheap crap and sell it  cheap-- They are very shady also


----------



## missnibbles

My ice cream machine still works fine, and I even ordered a part I dropped and broke and they had more parts and sent me what I needed.  I'm just saying, I've had success with the alibaba site.  I don't think it means everyone will, but I haven't had any issues.  Seriously though, where do you think the companies that sell you stuff buy from?  It's china.  Big shockers.

I just get tired of everyone saying they suck when they haven't ordered anything.


----------



## bbaker602

Where did you purchase the one from Germany from? We're traveling to Europe this summer -- maybe I can pick one up there?


----------



## mary rose

Germany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biscuits

Has anyone ever used a drill to peel apples successfully?  I can't get it to work.  The drill bit turns inside the apple!

I need to peel, core, slice and puree a few hundred pounds of apples usually once or twice a year so not enough to warrant a very expensive machine.  The hand cranks never work for me and I tried the KitchenAid Spiralizer which is only peeling the first half of the apple and sometimes just spinning inside the apple as well.

I use Mutsu apples and they are not always perfectly shaped.  Not sure if that's the issue?

Ideas?  The drill peeler would be amazing if I could get it to work.

TIA


----------



## millionsknives

Use a spade bit and stick it on good before you start like this guy:


----------



## millionsknives

There's always the knife skills way... Iron chef Sakai did it first, but this guy's video shows how better. just don't cut your palm


----------



## biscuits

That look like something I would cut my wrist on!  It probably takes a lot of practice.


----------

